# Guppy fry for sale



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Here's my eBay guppy fry auctions.
http://bit.ly/1dHt6Hq
http://bit.ly/1btm9dm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Second link no longer up. I will ship priority, and I'm currently on the search for 3 day heat packs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

